# Unterstützung  bei Monitor Kauf



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (4. Mai 2017)

*Unterstützung  bei Monitor Kauf*

Hallo an alle Communitymitglieder.

Mir hat nach knapp 2 Jahren mein Monitor den Dienst quittiert  und nun habe ich nach Einschicken bei Mindfactory den Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen.
Die Frage ist nun was derzeit wohl die (langfristig) beste Wahl wäre.
Ich habe selbst schon ein paar gesichtet, bin aber bisher noch unschlüssig.

Wichtige Kritikpunkte sind:
Einsatz im Gamingbereich; am liebsten mehr als 24 Zoll; Preis ca 400 bis 450


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2017)

Hast du eine AMD-Grafikkarte bzw. würdest eine nehmen, wenn du eine neue brauchst? Dann bekommst du nämlich nen Monitor mit Freesync, 144Hz und WQHD als Auflösung sowie auch 27 Zoll Display für Dein Budget. In Full-HD ab 300€.

Bei Nvidia kostet so ein Monitor in WQHD über 550€, in Full HD an sich auch über 450€. 

Du kannst natürlich auch dann, wenn du ne Nvidia-Karte hast, einen Monitor mit Freesync nehmen, denn die sind nicht teurer als welche GANZ ohne "Sync"-Funktion. Und FALLS du mal ne AMD-Karte kaufst, kannst du Freesync auch nutzen. Nen Monitor behält man ja idR deutlich länger als eine Grafikkarte


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (5. Mai 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Im Moment nutze ich eine NVIDIA Karte und werde sehr wahrscheinlich auch zukünftig bei NVIDIA bleiben.
Die Sync-Funktion ist für mich nicht wirklich ein Muss. 

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2017)

Aber WQHD wäre interessant? Oder ist WQHD nicht wichtig? Dann kannst du halt am Ende mit nur 300-350€ auskommen.  

In beiden Fällen würde ich dann trotzdem Freesync nehmen, denn es schadet nicht, macht den Monitor nicht teurer, lässt Dir aber die Option darauf offen.


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (5. Mai 2017)

Klar kann Freesync dabei sein, ist ja kein Nachteil.
Alles über FullHD wäre grundsätzlich interessant, wobei ich - falls nötig - auch letztlich wieder FullHD benutzen würde.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2017)

Hast du denn nur eine Gutschrift oder hast du das Geld "bar" ? 

Und ist bei 450€ definitiv schluss? Ich würde nämlich den hier empfehlen, der hat WQHD, 144Hz und Freesync, 27 Zoll  https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/benq+zowie+xl2730+276623?nbb=45c48c den gibt es auch bei alternate, caseking und cyberport für 549€, oder bei Comtech und Saturn für 525€. Bei Mindfactory aber 590€. 

Wenn es maximal 450€ sein dürfen, dann wird es nichts mit 27 Zoll plus WQHD und noch 144Hz. Wenn du auf 144Hz verzichtest, was aber eben eine gute Sache wäre, wärst du schon ab ca 300-350€ dabei. Da wäre zB der hier ganz gut für den Preis https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/27Zoll--68-58cm--Asus-PB277Q-schwarz-2560x1440-1xDP-1xDVI-1xHDMI-1xVGA_1029871.html


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (5. Mai 2017)

Leider eine Gutschrift und ich würde ungern viel mehr draufzahlen.

Ich habe ein mich jetzt schon weiter umgeschaut  (auch bei den  Prad-Tests) und habe den hier gefunden:

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...rz-silber-3840x2160-1xDP-1xHDMI-_1006538.html

Auch die angebotenen Monitore von iiyama scheinen nach den Tests nicht übel zu sein.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2017)

Warum 4K? Das frisst IRRSINNIG viel Leistung in Games, d.h. da brauchst du sehr teure Grafikkarte, und selbst mit der musst du vermutlich bei den Details ein wenig runtergehen, damit du genug FPS hast, und am Ende sieht das dann nicht besser aus als WQHD mit höheren Details.

Zudem auch dran denken: viele Programme oder Websites haben feste Pixel-Maße, d.h. bei 4K wird einiges dann wirklich winzig auf dem Bildschirm aussehen. 

Für 4K ist die Zeit einfach noch nicht reif. Das wird halt von TV-Herstellern wahnsinnig gehypt und kann bei einigen Filmen vlt auch sinnvoll sein, aber für Spiele? Auch bei Konsolen: die 4k-Fähigkeit, von der derzeit die Rede ist,  wird bei Konsolen ja auch nur dadurch erkauft, dass dafür bei den Details weniger möglich ist als in FullHD.


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (5. Mai 2017)

Sorry hab den falschen Monitor verlinkt 
Ich habe ca. 20 Tabs offen.

Den hier meinte ich:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...60x1440-1xDP-1xHDMI-1-4-1x-HDMI-_1011881.html

Was hälst du von den iiyama Monitoren?
z.B
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...gle-schwarz-silber-1920x1080-1xD_1159025.html

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2017)

iiyama macht ordentliche Monitore. Bei Asus ist die Qualität mal so, mal so. zB bei Amazon kommt der Monitor nicht sooo dolle weg, wobei du da schauen musst, auf welches GENAUE Modell sich das bezieht. Denn da sind Meinungen zu zwei Varianten vermischt: https://www.amazon.de/Monitor-Reaktionszeit-DisplayPort-FreeSync-schwarz/dp/B013FOMTV0

Der Asus wäre gut, wenn du WQHD willst, ist aber einer der billigsten mit 144Hz, was sicher auch Gründe hat. Der iiyama wäre ein guter Monitor, hat aber halt "nur" Full HD. Aber 144Hz.


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (5. Mai 2017)

Bin jetzt mit allen angebotenen Monitoren durch.
Diese sind jetzt in der engeren Auswahl:

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...20x1080-1xDisplayPort-1xDVI-1xHD_1017133.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...rz-2560x1440-1xDisplayPort-1xDVI_1125019.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...HS-B1-schwarz-1920x1080-1xDP-1xD_1018625.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...QSU-B1-schwarz-2560x1440-1xDispl_1122404.html

Deine Meinung ?

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2017)

Also, du hast jetzt einen alten iiyama mit drin, den ich NICHT mehr nehmen würde und der der Vorgänger des iiyama ist, den du vorher schon nanntest.

Den hier würde ich nehmen https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...gle-schwarz-silber-1920x1080-1xD_1159025.html   das ist der G-Master GB2788HS-B2. Du hattest bei den vier letzten Monitoren den älteren B1 verlinkt. Der ist nebenbei auch teurer als der B2

Dieser iiyama hat Full HD und 144Hz, was ich wichtiger finde als eine höhere Auflösung. Aber das musst DU für dich wissen - für Spiele sind die 144Hz halt sehr gut, aber falls Dir die Auflösung wichtiger wäre, dann nimm den anderen iiyama, den du verlinkt hast: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...QSU-B1-schwarz-2560x1440-1xDispl_1122404.html  der hat halt nur 70Hz, aber WQHD. Beide sind gut, ist dann Geschmackssache bzw. Anwendungssache. Musst du oft mehrere Fenster auf dem Display platzieren? Dann ist vlt WQHD doch wichtiger, weil du da mehr "platz" hast


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (6. Mai 2017)

Ich habe jetzt diese Beiden bestellt:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...gle-schwarz-silber-1920x1080-1xD_1159025.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...60x1440-1xDP-1xHDMI-1-4-1x-HDMI-_1011881.html

Sobald sie dann angekommen sind, werde ich beide ausprobieren und dann auch nochmal meine Erfahrungen posten.

Gruß


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (17. Mai 2017)

Hi.
Ich habe heute beide Monitore bekommen und bin grade dabei, diese auszutesten.
Im Anhang befinden sich Bilder von dem ASUS-MONITOR .
Kannst du da Probleme erkennen  (insbesondere Lichthöfe bzw. Backlightbleeding), da mir persönlich jetzt nichts weiter auffällt.

Gruß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (17. Mai 2017)

Fortsetzung Anhang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (17. Mai 2017)

Also, da du zwei Monitore mit TN-Panels gekauft hast, bist du da eher auf der sicheren Seite. Die sind viel weniger problematisch, als zB IPS-Monitore, wo der sogenannte IPS Glow sofort als oranges Leuchten, besonders in den Ecken, auffällt.

Du kannst ja mal das Zimmer verdunkeln und dir ein schwarzes Bild ansehen. Der Großteil der Monitore ist "edge-lit", d.h. die Hintergrundbeleuchtung für den Monitor ist an den Kanten um das Panel angebracht und wird normal vom Rahmen des Bildschirmes verdeckt.
Ist das unsauber verarbeitet, kann die weiße Beleuchtung eben in das Bild "bluten" und macht sich als heller Streifen am Rand bemerkbar.

Wenn dir ein schwarzes oder weißes Bild nicht unregelmäßig vorkommt, dir nicht sofort, sagen wir dunkelgraue, bzw. hellgraue Stellen ins Auge fallen, ist die Gleichmäßigkeit der Ausleuchtung wohl gut genug. 
Wenn du die Rolläden schon unten hast, kannst du mit dem Smartphone auch ein schwarzes Bild abfotografieren. Das resultierende Foto wird zwar verfälscht dargestellt, aber auch ohne technische Ausrüstung
bekommst du ein grobes Bild der Homogenität.
Aber solange du nie das Gefühl hast, dass irgendetwas mit dem Bild nicht stimmt, ist alles okay.


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (17. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Antwort @svd
Die Bilder die ich vorhin hochgeladen habe, entstammen einem Online-Test von Eizo. Die Tests habe ich im abgeduckeltem Raum ausgeführt.

Gruß


----------



## svd (17. Mai 2017)

Gut, das musst du dann mit deinem Auge beurteilen. Falls das wirklich nur Screenshots sind, ist das ja nicht aussagekräftig. 

Wenn zB das Videokabel hin ist und du einen Rotstich hast, oder etwa einen Haufen toter Pixel, wirst du das auf einem Screenshot, und auf einem anderen Monitor betrachtet, nicht sehen. 
Der wird ja vom "perfekten" Bild direkt von der Grafikkarte abgenommen, noch bevor er dir quasi auf einem kaputten Bildschirm präsentiert wird.


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (17. Mai 2017)

Achso.
Nun ich erkenne jetzt keine schweren Fälle von Lichthöfen. Scheint wohl so, als ob ich Glück in der ASUS Lotterie hatte.

Eine Sache ist mir jedoch aufgefallen.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Eibildung ist oder nicht, aber wenn man ganz nah an den Monitor schaut, wirkt es so, als ob sich auf dem Bildschirm eine verschmierte Schicht befindet.
(Wohlgemerkt habe ich ihn bereits mit einem Mikrofasertuch gesäubert)

Gruß


----------



## svd (17. Mai 2017)

Das könnte dann zur Beschichtung gehören. Der Monitor hat ja ein mattes Display, welches einfallendes Licht zerstreut und Reflexionen verhindern soll.
Wenn es dich im normalen  Betrieb nicht stört, würde ich da nicht herumdoktern oder gar mit etwas aggressiverem nachputzen, wenn's eh nicht weggeht.


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (17. Mai 2017)

Natürlich nicht. Wollte damit nur sagen, dass es kein Schmutz sein kann.

Wollte nur sicher gehen, da ich ja sonst eine Retoure veranlassen müsste.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## tonystarkcamaro1969 (17. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## svd (17. Mai 2017)

Na, dann viel Spaß mit dem Monitor, scheint ja ein tolles Teil zu sein.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2017)

also, nix für ungut, aber: wenn du Bilder machen musst und nach Meinungen fragst, weil DU nix besonderes erkennen kannst, dann ist alles bestens. Im Gegenteil: das ist dann sogar "dumm", uns zu fragen. Wenn dann einer doch was sieht und dir es erzählt, dann siehst du es plötzlich auch selber und kannst nicht mehr wegsehen.. 

Selbst leichte Lichthöre, die man klar erkennt, würde ich akzeptieren, denn wann man schon mal ein dunkles, statisches Bild, so dass es auffällt? Auf dem Schirm sind doch immer eher helle Farben ODER Bewegung, da siehst du das eh nicht, WENN es leichte Lichthöfe oder so was geben würde.


Ich hatte mal nen TV, da sah das komplette linke Viertel so aus, als würde der Mond von draußen draufscheinen, also selbst bei bewegtem Bild war es im linken Viertel deutlich heller und blasser. DAS wäre was anderes. Aber kleine Höfe an den Rändern oder so: wenn die nicht extrem sind, dann einfach vergessen,


----------

